# Morphs



## lizardloco (May 9, 2011)

There are allot of ball python morphs out there, and I mean allot!
So what's your favourite ball python morph?

(you can also put in an Australian morph of python)
Mine would have to be a piebald, and anything with pinstripe in it.:lol:
My Australian would have to be a white jaguar carpet or a pinstripe(tiger) jungle jaguar.


----------



## snakes123 (May 9, 2011)

Jag or albino darwin.


----------



## lizardloco (May 9, 2011)

cool, nice choice


----------



## MChaz (May 9, 2011)

Yeah I love the piebald also (for the ball python) and bumblebee... stunning!
I have a friend with a gorgeous lavender


----------



## lizardloco (May 9, 2011)

Sounds awesome, yeah the bumblebees are awesome aren't they!


----------



## waruikazi (May 9, 2011)

lizardloco said:


> Sounds awesome, yeah the bumblebees are awesome aren't they!


 
bumblebees?


----------



## lizardloco (May 9, 2011)

As in the morph bumblebee but plural.


----------



## waruikazi (May 9, 2011)

lizardloco said:


> As in the morph bumblebee but plural.



That's my question. I thought there was only one.


----------



## lizardloco (May 9, 2011)

I thought there was many being bred all over america.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 9, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> That's my question. I thought there was only one.


 
Well I know the origional is being kept somewhere, but another bumblebee morph was sold on herp trader not so long ago for $12000. I'd say there are a few out there.

I saw on snake ranch there was a "burmese morph" spotted python. Looked quite nice, how many are in the hobby?


----------



## lizardloco (May 9, 2011)

So there aren't that many.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 9, 2011)

bumblebee ball python lol not BHP


----------



## snakeluvver (May 9, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> bumblebee ball python lol not BHP


 
Ah that makes sense. Theres probably loads of bumbleebee ball pythons.
Me and Waruikazi were thinking of bumblebee BHP's (bright yellow BHP's)


----------



## lizardloco (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up Tassie97, I'm talking about a ball python guys.
Yeah snakeluvver I saw that burmese phase too.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 9, 2011)

like this one


----------



## lizardloco (May 9, 2011)

yeah!


----------



## Tassie97 (May 9, 2011)

i love the look of the lucys 
soo cute


----------



## lizardloco (May 9, 2011)

Yeah, I've seen them mostly on snakebytes tv on youtube.
Stunning animals.


----------



## Colin (May 9, 2011)

Is that blue eyed leucstic posted the super form of the mojave ball python?


----------



## longqi (May 9, 2011)

I would have to go with the Spider Ball for obvious reasons


----------



## Tassie97 (May 9, 2011)

Colin said:


> Is that blue eyed leucstic posted the super form of the mojave ball python?


 
lol dunno i just googled it


----------



## lizardloco (May 9, 2011)

Good choice,I personally like the grey and black spiders.(don't remember the real name for 'em).


----------



## orientalis (May 9, 2011)

check this ball python morph out.........on you tube...
Albino pied paradox ball python..............!!!!!!!!

This isn't a link, you'll need to search for it.....


----------



## Tassie97 (May 9, 2011)

YouTube - Albino Pied Paradox - Ball Python there you go here is the link


----------



## orientalis (May 9, 2011)

Thanks...... That was quick......


----------



## Squinty (May 9, 2011)

hey orientalis

what is that white patch on the tail in your avatar??


----------



## lizardloco (May 9, 2011)

cool, thanks for that.
I feel sorry for the little fella that had a punch up with one of the other babies, he's got a black eye!lol

I think that's their hand.


----------



## orientalis (May 9, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## lizardloco (May 9, 2011)

Squinty


----------



## Pinoy (May 9, 2011)

My fav is the Orange Ghost Red Axanthic!

Such a great looking snake, I would take any snake in that morph lol.


----------



## SamNabz (May 9, 2011)

edit


----------



## Tassie97 (May 9, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Shoot me a PM too orientalis, looks interesting...


 
me too plz


----------



## Pinoy (May 9, 2011)

Me 3 please if you don't mind


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 9, 2011)

i wanna know now too please!!!


----------



## lizardloco (May 9, 2011)

me too please!
Wow, something so small can have so much interest!


----------



## snakeluvver (May 9, 2011)

Isnt it just reflection :?


----------



## orientalis (May 9, 2011)

No need to fill up the pm box.......

On it's way out of the egg, it crawled across my desk and through the liquid paper


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 9, 2011)

hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## lizardloco (May 9, 2011)

Haha, why did we even bother asking!

So funny!


----------



## Pinoy (May 9, 2011)

Hahaha, major anti climax 

Cute story though.

Hey, here's an idea, why not add a pic too so people know what you're talking about without having to google it lol. 

I added a pic to mine


----------



## girdheinz (May 9, 2011)

My favourite

Panda Pied


----------



## Pinoy (May 9, 2011)

Very cool! 

That one's famous, not many around.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 9, 2011)

girdheinz said:


> My favourite
> 
> Panda Pied


 
that one is awesome 
and i dont like the pied ones but black and white always go together


----------



## lizardloco (May 9, 2011)

Although it would be good to have a tad more black. In my opinion.
But overall an awesome snake!


----------



## Dannyboi (May 9, 2011)

I like Black eyed Leucistics with the red pupil. Dunno the genetics on those ones but seriously there are too many Ball Pythons...... And Super Cinnamon Balls are pretty cool thats just obviously a cinnamon to a cinnamon the shame is that they have a deformity rate.


----------



## lizardloco (May 9, 2011)

Cinnamon balls are nice, I've seen an awesome pinstripe cinnamon too.


----------



## sookie (May 10, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a carpall,carpet x ball python,for that slightly longer python.i know they are exotics and will never be in aus but i do like them and would love to own one in ever in the places where you can.


----------



## lizardloco (May 10, 2011)

I agree, a ball python would be better if they were a little longer.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 10, 2011)

lizardloco said:


> I agree, a ball python would be better if they were a little longer.


 
And if they weren't so sluggish.


----------

